# origo cikke az online pókereskről. Riport az online pókerből élőkről



## PókerTomi (2013 Március 24)

Sziasztok, gondoltam nyitok 1 témát erről, mert érdekel a véleményetek. Ide a dumcsiba nyitottam mert itt véleményem szerint eszmét lehetne erről cserélni kinek mi a véleménye az online pókerből élőkről. (tudom van póker topik de asz maradjon meg a sportnak) , sajnos mint a nevezett portál cikke alatti kommentekben is látható sokan elég szűklátókörűen nézik a dolgot, és a pókereseket majdhogynem bűnözőnek tekintik kis tulzással,. Pedig egyre több helyen ismerik el a pókert hasonlóan szellemi sportnak mint a sakkot. Sokan nem tudják , hogy mekkora agyi munkát és koncentrációt igényel ha valaki normálisan ésszel pókerezik. Természetesen vannak szerencsejátékosok is..... akik csak úgy bumm bele majd lesz valami alapon játszanak, de ez legyen az ő dolguk. A póker 80 százalék tudás és 20 százalék szerencse, a profik az előbbit részesítik előnybe a szerencsejátékosok az utóbbit 

Ti mit gondoltok ?


----------

